# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  FAT или NTFS? Что выбрать?

## Вячеслав12

Какая система лучше?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Для чего лучше?
Для Виндовс - NTFS.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Может у кого под FAT32 винда заточена и работает не хуже :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Какая система лучше?


Все зависит массы факторов:
1. Объем диска. Если он более 60-80 гб, то FAT становится неэффективен. Для диска в 1-2 терабайта вопрос выбора уже как-бы и не возникает
2. Ограничение на размер файла. NTFS его не имеет (действующие ограничения запредельные), в FAT оно есть. Следовательно, если на ПК применяются базы данных или например идет монтаж видео, то или NTFS, или резать все кусками по 4 гб
3. Привилегии. NTFS поддерживает разграничение прав на файлы и папки, FAT-нет. Следовательно, если нужны привилегии и квоты, то выбор за NTFS
4. Встроенная прозрачная архивация данных. В ряде случаев удобная фича, в NTFS присутствует, в FAT - нет
5. Устойчивость. NTFS содержит механизмы защиты на случай глюков при записи на диск (например, BSOD в момент операции записи), FAT никаких подобных механизмов не содержит, кроме неличия зеркальной резервной копии FAT

----------


## Вячеслав12

Thanx! :good:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Может у кого под FAT32 винда заточена и работает не хуже


Не может быть  :Smiley:  
На самом деле "винда ни под что не заточена", с точки зрения системы имеется драйвер файловой системы, и для большинства задач нужно то две функции:
1. енумерировать файлы/папки в каталоге
2. открыть/создать файл по его имени, и соответственно осуществлять его чтение и запись

В этом плане что FAT, что NTFS - значимой разницы для системы нет. Разница была в старые добрые времена, когда компьютеры были очень дохлые, а HDD - маленькие и тормозные. У меня был компьютер с NTFS в 99-м году, но то был суперкомпьютер - 32 мб ОЗУ, и 10 ГБ диск и (сейчас мобильники некоторые по конфигурации круче, по ОЗУ и процессору так с гарантией). Вот тогда да, NTFS съедает несколько больше места на диске для хранения данных, связанных с безопасностью и т.п., а ее поддержка требовала больших ресурсов, и ощущалась разница. На современных вычислительных мощностях эта разница несущественна, а вот на современных емкостях дисков FAT начинает проигрывать. Причина кроется в названии - FAT=File Allocation Table/ Таблица размещения файлов в грубом переводе. Это таблица с ячейками одинакового размера, в FAT32 они имеют размер 32 бита, из которых старшие 4 зарезервированы. Каждая ячейка хранит или спец-код (пустой кластер, плохой клатер, конец файла), или номер последующего кластера в цепочке. Несложно понять, что всего в FAT32 может быть 2^28 кластеров, т.е. 268435456 штук, следовательно при максимальном размере кластера в 32 кб максимально можно поддерживать диски на 2 терабайта. Но какйо ценой - ценой разбиения диска на олгромные кластеры. Т.е. если я создаю на диске большого размера с FAT файл скажем в 512 байт размером, то для него выделяется 32 кб на диске ...

----------


## Вячеслав12

Итог: диск 20 Гб лучше всего под NTFS пустить или FAT? Если в машине 2 диска, можно ли разбивать их на разные файловые системы?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Итог: диск 20 Гб лучше всего под NTFS пустить или FAT? Если в машине 2 диска, можно ли разбивать их на разные файловые системы?


1. Для 20 гб в принципе годится и FAT, и NTFS. Если компьютер более или менее соврменный, то лучше NTFS
2. отдельные диски или логические разделы разделы одного диска могут содержать любые файловые системы (т.е. например один FAT, другой NTFS и т.п., никаких ограничений тут нет)

----------


## NRA

системный - НТФС, игрушки, музыка - ФАТ

Основные плюсы НТФСа
1) "Журнальная" система транзакций НТФС обеспечивает бОльшую надёжность при работе с данными (отказоустойчивее)
2) возможность "защиты" и "квотирования"
3) не требует наличия в памяти 2х копий файловых таблиц (для больших винтов +++)

Если с умом отключить "лишние" фичи (последний доступ к файлу, индексирование, сжатие, шифрование и т.д.), то однозначно НТФС

Но если есть хороший ИБП, и цели наши просты и руки прямы, то и ФАТ сгодится
______________________________________________
П.С. а я бы хотел посмотреть на ХРюху на  ReiserFS  :Wink:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Опросник поставил в тупик, если честно... 
Системная партица - NTFS, на 2-х других (FAT32) - все остальное, дабы системную не захламлять.

----------


## ananas

Вот именно. Не опрос, а обсуждение преимуществ - недостатков.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Я даже не понимаю чего спорить?? Ни у кого что-ли нет файлов более 4Гб, что ФАТом пользуетесь?  :Smiley:

----------


## petyanamlt

А почему выбор в опросе только между двумя ФС?
У меня ext3.

----------


## borka

Несколько устаревшие (2000-го года), но все равно достаточно информативные статьи про NTFS v FAT:
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs.html
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs2.html
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs3.html

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня ext3.


  :Thumbsup:

----------


## latbat

У меня даже флешка под NTFS. Думаю так будет лучше, чем Fat 32. Долго искал как посредство Windows XP флешку отформатировать с  Fat 32 на NTFS и нашел (может кому-то понадобиться) http://www.ntfs.com/quest22.htm

----------


## maXmo

Вот флешки лучше в фат форматить однозначно, зачем там нтфс?

Был такой прикол: у чела не было сети, он пришёл с усб-девайсом, чтобы скачать фильм, а на компе был линух, и к нтфс-девайсу он был категорически не готов, понадобилось вмешательство админа  :Smiley:

----------


## latbat

> Вот флешки лучше в фат форматить однозначно, зачем там нтфс?


Если "полетит" флешка, то данные с NTFS будет легче востановить, чем с FAT 32

----------


## Evgueny

жесткий разбит на два логических, операционка под ФАТ стоит, а всё остальное на НТФС

----------


## zerocorporated

> Вот флешки лучше в фат форматить однозначно, зачем там нтфс?


Флэш карты сейчас за 4 Гб переваливают в объёме, поэтому NTFS становиться там актуальной.

----------


## a1822

> Флэш карты сейчас за 4 Гб переваливают в объёме, поэтому NTFS становиться там актуальной.


exFAT (от англ. Extended FAT — «расширенная FAT») или FAT64 — проприетарная файловая система, предназначенная главным образом для флэш-накопителей. Впервые представленная Microsoft для встроенных устройств в Windows Embedded CE 6.0.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey R

У меня NTFS. Она более надёжная, имхо.

----------


## catmen08

NTFS однозначно!
А насчет флешек... за запредельную (но для фанатов не очень) цену сейчас есть
такая и такая
флешки по 256 Гб. Там даже F64 не прокатит.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

ext3

----------


## Елена Кавинчук

Да тут и думать не надо... В виндах нет выбора, если fat - то нет прав доступа, а это - ппц. Так что NTFS... Скучно живётся бОльшей части юзеров, выбрать нечего  :Smiley:

----------


## Snake_man

НТФС

Был у меня ФАТ.

Хочу установить игру больше 5 гиг, а она не устанавливается, пишет мало места.

Я офигел. Места на харде дофига. Оказалось виной всему ФАТ.

Ещё кто-то меня уверял, что ФАТ надёжней.

Тоже бред.

Выклюили электричество и комп потух, после включения система умерла.

Вот такой он "живучий" ФАТ мать его.  :Smiley:

----------


## Dog78

Выбираю NTFS
"Познакомей" как-то, чем FAT...

----------


## kuzus

NTFS на сегодняшний день самая актуальная файловая система. FAT вымрет

----------


## vladovs

Вопрос не по опросу, но по теме. Если конвертировать FAT 32 в NTFS, возможна ли потеря данных или сбой программ?

----------


## GOLDEN

NTFS  лучше

----------


## Татарин

Так и не решил для себя. NTFS хорошая, но как-то замороченная. Для тех, у кого дефицит с местом (а это - я) оказывается сюрпризом, когда перевалив через 80 с хвостом процентов, на NTFS начинаются дикие тормоза, связанные с фрагментацией MFT. В плане надежности - конечно, она посолиднее будет.
Но парадокс в том, что лично у меня на винтах с большим количеством мелких файлов быстрее работает FAT-овский, хотя по теории должно быть не так. Впрочем, я стараюсь много файлов не держать. Эксперимент показал, что один день проведенный с архиватором и сокращением числа файлов с 37000 до 1200 с хвостом ускорил работу винта, ну по ощущениям, вдвое.

----------

